# Automatic vs. Manual?



## Snow Master (Jul 30, 2007)

Was considering buying a manual 1 ton chevy pickup, (no dually). I have only used automatics in the past. I'll have quite a few accounts to plow and i don't want to be stuck with a transmission that i'm not going to like. Views and opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I would NEVER IN MY LIFE plow snow with a Manual Transmission. NEVER EVER. Plowing is strenuous enough. The last thing I need is a hurting knee and shoulder from shifting like a mad man all night long, 5000 times.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I dont think a plow truck is where to learn to drive a manual. You had better stick with a automatic. You will most likely HATE the manual and burn out clutches.

I could be wrong BUT if you haven't learned to drive a manual by this time. you probably wont like it.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*There is no reason to torture yourself...*

go with an automatic, it is a no brainer.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

But me.. ive plowed with autos and manuals I hate the auto. I have no problem with the 5 SP. Shifting forward to revers or revers to forward is the same (number of times) weather in an auto or manual sooooo why the shoulder problem? I can see the clutch and knee thats a new actionfor the left leg. You still have to move a shift lever from forwoard to revers wether an auto or manual. I found holding my arm up to use the colom shifter is pianfull after a while but a floor shifter is cumfy. I've had a torn rotator cuff for years and plowed with a manual just fine (I had the surgery to fix it in May. What a PIA to recover from)

JMO


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Gicon;601096 said:


> I would NEVER IN MY LIFE plow snow with a Manual Transmission. NEVER EVER. Plowing is strenuous enough. The last thing I need is a hurting knee and shoulder from shifting like a mad man all night long, 5000 times.


Are you stay in 1 or 2 gears drive? Sound you shift 1,2,3,4 gears.

You clear this in tight area like park lot or somewhere.

For me I do like manual transmission with 4.9L why get more torque but auto transmission would be overheat faster with 4.9L so it work better with V8 engine.

You better find auto transmission in truck if you never drove with manual transmission then you burn clutch quick.


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

i love having a standard vehicle but when it comes to plowing i dont want to worry about shifting. buy a automatic , your going to be very happy, just add a trans cooler and the auto will be your saving grace.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Milwaukee;601163 said:


> Are you stay in 1 or 2 gears drive? Sound you shift 1,2,3,4 gears.
> 
> You clear this in tight area like park lot or somewhere.
> 
> ...


OK Mil...you need to READ before you type.....Gicon SAID he is plowing with an AUTO.....never heard of a 1,2,3,4 speed auto that you shift...

the 4.9 has the same torque with either the auto or manual.....it is how the power is put to the ground....

I definately recommend the A/T.....alot easier to use and easier when there is so much going on in the truck while you are watching for what is outside the truck....JMO


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Automatic Hands Down!!! .....sticks are for the ladies to play with!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

hydro_37;601303 said:


> OK Mil...you need to READ before you type.....Gicon SAID he is plowing with an AUTO.....never heard of a 1,2,3,4 speed auto that you shift...
> 
> the 4.9 has the same torque with either the auto or manual.....it is how the power is put to the ground....
> 
> I definately recommend the A/T.....alot easier to use and easier when there is so much going on in the truck while you are watching for what is outside the truck....JMO


Ok I reread but what he say was not clear to me so my mistake

But honest manual transmission for me. Have you try drive in busy traffic. I worn out clutch pedal's bushing 2 times in 25,000 miles but clutch still work good.

how to avoid pain in knee is stop shift just leave in 2 gear and drive when plow it. That what I would try. I let you know when I use 89 F150 with 5 speed with plow.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Mil, the soreness I was referring to was in reference to shifting Commercial Trucks with Manual Transmissions. I have never owned a manual Pick up.....Just saying, I never would. Welcome to the PlowSite. Its a pleasure to have you on today ;-)


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Gicon;601318 said:


> Mil, the soreness I was reffereing to was in reference to shifting Commercial Trucks with Manual Transmisions. I have never owned a manual Pick up.....Just saying, I never would. Welcome to the PlowSite. Its a pleasure to have you on today ;-)


Oh so that mean it have 9 speed that why you get tired.

How many speed on that truck? 9 or 10


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

8ll. 0


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

8 Forward speeds with a Double Low.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

All our trucks are auto but my dually. Just added a plow to it last year when it crossed over 200,000 miles. Didn't think it would be much fun, but found out it wasn't too bad. However, I was not doing banks, driveways, or many small lots either. In large commercial lots it is fine. Only problem I had was when I jumped in one of the other trucks on occasion and kept reaching for the gear shifter, and stomping the floorboard with my left foot! lol

Creative Designs- You must have never owned a CTD with an auto trans. I have had two, and bought one transmission which was replaced under warranty twice. I was the only driver and I am not hard on them. Got 187,000 out of my clutch on my current truck before replacement, so the trannys weren't abused if it gives you an idea. Chrysler auto trans equals early replacement in my experience.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

no brainer here. i agree with a auto to plow.
i agree with a auto as a daily driver too.
standard is fun to drive but the fun wheres off.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

bribrius;601808 said:


> no brainer here. i agree with a auto to plow.
> i agree with a auto as a daily driver too.
> standard is fun to drive but the fun wheres off.


we need snow.... soon....

I'm agreeing with Bribri way to often lately...


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

hickslawns;601765 said:


> Only problem I had was when I jumped in one of the other trucks on occasion and kept reaching for the gear shifter, and stomping the floorboard with my left foot! lol
> 
> .


when i trade my PSD with a 6sp for my PSD with the auto it took me 2 years to keep from looking for the clutch


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Manuals are for sports cars! Fun for play, SUCK for work.


----------



## Willy-D8 (Feb 21, 2004)

I've used a manual sm465 in my 1/2 Chevy with a Gutless 305 v8 for about 12 driveways. I"m in the truck between 3-6 hours depends on the snow. 

It's actually kinda interesting if not border line fun for a short period. 

You have your right hand on the Shifter
Left hand on the plow controls
Right foot on the gas
Left foot on the clutch.

You also have to try to steer and brake somewhere in there. It's kinda balancing act to jugle the steering wheel, plow controls, and shifter with your hands while braking, clutching and stepping on the gas. For the few hours I use the truck I didn't mind it. It definaitly strains the left leg a little.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have my right hand on the Shift AND on the plow controles (at the same time My joy stick is mounted
on the shifter)
my left hand on the stearing wheel
Right foot on the gas OR BRAKE
Left foot on the clutch.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

theplowmeister;602467 said:


> I have my right hand on the Shift AND on the plow controles (at the same time My joy stick is mounted
> on the shifter)
> my left hand on the stearing wheel
> Right foot on the gas OR BRAKE
> Left foot on the clutch.


SWEET

My brother and i are trying to figure out how to make a electric shifter to mount to my touch pad


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow! i have never had nothing but manual would't know how to act with an auto.Pretty easy shifting from low to reverse though. Btw a truck is supposed to have a stick. Thats why there so damn expensive now any one can drive one.
mike


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

my right foot/leg hurts after some of the sessions we pulled last year i cant really imagine using a stickshift for 24 hour+ events


----------



## bellcon (Dec 2, 2006)

I plowed for 4 years with standards before I switched to automatics. You have to shift the same amount of times regardless and the new hydraulic clutches are easy on your leg. I really didn't mind. I do like the auto's better. I wouldn't buy a new truck with a standard but if the deal was right on a used one I'd go for it. I think one of the best things about an auto is you don't have to rely on the parking brake if you want to park on a hill and leave the truck running. Mine never seemed to hold very well once the truck had some age on it.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Snow Master;601087 said:


> Was considering buying a manual 1 ton chevy pickup, (no dually). I have only used automatics in the past. I'll have quite a few accounts to plow and i don't want to be stuck with a transmission that i'm not going to like. Views and opinions would be appreciated.


That is my exact truck,.. and I love it,.. it's the best plow truck I've ever owned, and I've had over 20 pickups in my life. I'm not about to tell you what you should do, but all my trucks have been manual trannys except 2, and to this point in my life, I have yet to rebuild a manual transmission, with at least several that had over 300,000 miles on them. Not sure about late-model trucks, but the 1-ton Chevy's in the 90's with 5-speeds have a "granny" 1st gear, which is perfect for plowing, because you can plow in high range and keep your high-speed reverse. I've replaced a couple clutches over the years, and can still do it for around $200-$250, and a day & a half of labor. Everyone around here that I know of, without exception, that has plowed with an auto tranny for more than 3 years, has burned it up. And a rebuild job on an AT, including labor, will be more than $2k around here. So, I can replace 8-10 clutches for the price of one auto transmission (ain't gonna happen). Price of a manual truck should be a little less, since the masses won't want it, power & fuel economy are tipped toward the manual, all things being equal. I currently have 2 Chevy 1-tons, 1 with auto, 1 with manual, both with 5.7 gas, and I can drive/plow/shift faster with the manual than I can with the auto. Shifting with a clutch, etc, just becomes second nature, you don't think about, and if you don't develop bad habits, it won't give you problems. Now, I don't live/drive in a city, so maybe if I did my opinion would change, but I would choose a manual tranny every time,... just my 2¢


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Alaska Boss;602622 said:


> That is my exact truck,.. and I love it,.. it's the best plow truck I've ever owned, and I've had over 20 pickups in my life. I'm not about to tell you what you should do, but all my trucks have been manual trannys except 2, and to this point in my life, I have yet to rebuild a manual transmission, with at least several that had over 300,000 miles on them. Not sure about late-model trucks, but the 1-ton Chevy's in the 90's with 5-speeds have a "granny" 1st gear, which is perfect for plowing, because you can plow in high range and keep your high-speed reverse. I've replaced a couple clutches over the years, and can still do it for around $200-$250, and a day & a half of labor. Everyone around here that I know of, without exception, that has plowed with an auto tranny for more than 3 years, has burned it up. And a rebuild job on an AT, including labor, will be more than $2k around here. So, I can replace 8-10 clutches for the price of one auto transmission (ain't gonna happen). Price of a manual truck should be a little less, since the masses won't want it, power & fuel economy are tipped toward the manual, all things being equal. I currently have 2 Chevy 1-tons, 1 with auto, 1 with manual, both with 5.7 gas, and I can drive/plow/shift faster with the manual than I can with the auto. Shifting with a clutch, etc, just becomes second nature, you don't think about, and if you don't develop bad habits, it won't give you problems. Now, I don't live/drive in a city, so maybe if I did my opinion would change, but I would choose a manual tranny every time,... just my 2¢


Agree with all of the above here. Manuals for me. I'd rather swap a clutch in the middle of the night than a tranny! Its not hard to learn, and for the first few nights of the season I just take an Advil ahead of time (I have had knee probs on the left side)

Also have a Chevy 3/4 5 speed truck with 750000+km (working but not plowing) that has never been opened up. Try that with an automatic of ANY brand.


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

Alaska Boss;602622 said:


> That is my exact truck,.. and I love it,.. it's the best plow truck I've ever owned, and I've had over 20 pickups in my life. I'm not about to tell you what you should do, but all my trucks have been manual trannys except 2, and to this point in my life, I have yet to rebuild a manual transmission, with at least several that had over 300,000 miles on them. Not sure about late-model trucks, but the 1-ton Chevy's in the 90's with 5-speeds have a "granny" 1st gear, which is perfect for plowing, because you can plow in high range and keep your high-speed reverse. I've replaced a couple clutches over the years, and can still do it for around $200-$250, and a day & a half of labor. Everyone around here that I know of, without exception, that has plowed with an auto tranny for more than 3 years, has burned it up. And a rebuild job on an AT, including labor, will be more than $2k around here. So, I can replace 8-10 clutches for the price of one auto transmission (ain't gonna happen). Price of a manual truck should be a little less, since the masses won't want it, power & fuel economy are tipped toward the manual, all things being equal. I currently have 2 Chevy 1-tons, 1 with auto, 1 with manual, both with 5.7 gas, and I can drive/plow/shift faster with the manual than I can with the auto. Shifting with a clutch, etc, just becomes second nature, you don't think about, and if you don't develop bad habits, it won't give you problems. Now, I don't live/drive in a city, so maybe if I did my opinion would change, but I would choose a manual tranny every time,... just my 2¢


I agree 100%I have tree trucks with manual trannys and would never trade any of them for a auto,and definatily not for plowing.On my daily driver a 96' f-350 powerstroke I got 180,000 on of my frist clutch thats with plowing and tow over loaded everyday.That truck now has 300,000+ miles on it now and it's only on it's second clutch and the tranny has never been touched. live in the country but I deal with city traffic almost every day


----------



## Buckhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

You will want an auto to plow with.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Just had the automatic in the S15 fail for no good reason what so ever.... worked fine when we parked it the night before, start it up and she's doing nothing but squealing and screaming in gear, nothing but first and reverse, and they kept disappearing too. Found a cooler hose off (wtf?) so that explains the puking its fluid but how does that happen on startup?

Changed out the tranny to a rebuilt one I had under my bench today... my buddy did it while I caught some Z's.... but still cost me $450 labour, plus the grand I spent on the tranny a few years ago.

When that truck gets its makeover, its going five speed manual--I need reliability not mystery problems--what blows me away is that the truck has only plowed a handful of small accounts twice, in light snow. Seems strange it decided to give out out of no where.

Then again, it went 286000 kms on the original tranny... so I can't really complain... just wanted it to live one more winter. Oh well.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

Snow Master;601087 said:


> Was considering buying a manual 1 ton chevy pickup, (no dually). I have only used automatics in the past. I'll have quite a few accounts to plow and i don't want to be stuck with a transmission that i'm not going to like. Views and opinions would be appreciated.


beware of toe jamb


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

standard is the first thing you should learn to drive. and if you cant drive a stick then you are an average driver, seriously never learned to drive a stick lol my daughters learned on an eclipse gt now thats a fun standard, a truck not so much lol. i was surprised when my daughter bought her new eclipse she got a standard again. the sales guy was equally impressed lol.my first new trucks were fords and all standards. when your good at it and you have granny gear start in second if not first it is lol.


----------



## plowinli (Dec 18, 2007)

I have plowed with both and auto are the way to go. You can use a standard for roadways but if you are doing driveways, small lots, stacking, and pushing over curbs than its auto hands down.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Once u get past the screaming throw out bearing its no big deal. I think driving stick is fun like a race car. and plowing snow it kept my speed way down. Ill plow in anything i just love plowing enless shes on the heavy side


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Unless your plowing all roads get an automatic.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Unless you want to break down at random and get huge repair bills, get a stick!  lol


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Secondary question:

How long are your sessions manual shifters and how long are your sessions automatic users?


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

KGRlandscapeing;670282 said:


> Once u get past the screaming throw out bearing its no big deal. I think driving stick is fun like a race car. and plowing snow it kept my speed way down. Ill plow in anything i just love plowing enless shes on the heavy side


Dang I'm getting old. . .

I've been plowing since you were born Nov '89


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

heather lawn spray;670831 said:


> Secondary question:
> 
> How long are your sessions manual shifters and how long are your sessions automatic users?


Long. Small snow falls, 7-9 hours, large is more....


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

derekbroerse;669834 said:


> Just had the automatic in the S15 fail for no good reason what so ever.... worked fine when we parked it the night before, start it up and she's doing nothing but squealing and screaming in gear, nothing but first and reverse, and they kept disappearing too. Found a cooler hose off (wtf?) so that explains the puking its fluid but how does that happen on startup?
> 
> Changed out the tranny to a rebuilt one I had under my bench today... my buddy did it while I caught some Z's.... but still cost me $450 labour, plus the grand I spent on the tranny a few years ago.
> 
> ...


C'mon Derek, give us a hint. How old _*is*_ the S15?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

heather lawn spray;670850 said:


> C'mon Derek, give us a hint. How old _*is*_ the S15?


LOL she's a '90... a nice late model.... 

But my point is sound, the manual tranny trucks are much, much older...


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

heather lawn spray;670835 said:


> Dang I'm getting old. . .
> 
> I've been plowing since you were born Nov '89


its only 19 years but i sure feel older then that


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

25-30 hours on a small snow and a lot more on the bigger ones manual all the way


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

auto is the only way to fly your not gonna gain any gas milage and the diffrence is nothing price wise maybe 749 extra for a auto


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Dirtboy953B;670998 said:


> 25-30 hours on a small snow and a lot more on the bigger ones manual all the way


Is that straight time on the truck or do you flip between the truck and the skid steers?


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

heather lawn spray;671415 said:


> Is that straight time on the truck or do you flip between the truck and the skid steers?


Straight time in the same truck


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

My first plow vehicle was a rusty 4cylinder jeep with a stick and I really don't miss those days...burnt clutch really smells bad.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Not supposed to burn the clutch!!  But a four banger jeep's clutch is pretty teeny tiny... 

The good side has been I've only lost two clutches in 8 years (two different trucks, both high mileage) Well, one technically, the other had a screaming throwout bearing and it was driving me nuts (prev owner told me he changed the clutch but not the bearing). I found a guy on ebay that was running clearance sales for a clutch rebuilder and bought four old stock at $35 each (for the friction disk and pressure plate), and discounted price on throw out bearings. 

We did the first one ourselves at home on an overnight thrash, I let a tranny shop do the second for around $300 when we had a little more time.

Neither has been a problem since, and I don't expect them to be any time soon (knock on wood).


----------

